# Otter Creek



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Went to Otter Creek today for a morning fish. Not too many folks to begin with. 
From the State Park gravel area to the south and east around the knoll west, down the dam to the north and back east and around to the north side on the other side of the dam I counted 45 fishermen by 9:30 (crazy crowd for a Friday). 
One group came in with thier trucks decked out with fishing monograms all over them. They were video taping the fly fishing "pros" at work. Problem was, I don't think there was a lot of footage of them catching much. Good thing modern camera's are digital and it's easy to erase and record back over _(O)_
There were about 10 boats in the water by the time I left and it was getting to where trolling or should I say dodging wasn't going well anymore. Crazy that folks wanted to stack up on top of each other. I got away from the cluster fun for the last couple of hours and picked up one more and missed one.

I saw bait chuckers and some fly fisherman picking one up here and there, but from the numbers of folks on the bank and in boats, it didn't appear real red hot for anyone.

I caught 5 decent bows from 8 to 11:30, one pushing 3lbs. They were slow and sluggish and 4 out of the 5 dragged in until they got to the boat and then put up a struggle. The last one walked on its tail when it was hooked and fought the entire length of the line out (nice way to end the day).

I was definitely happy with the 5 fish I caught (all catch and release) since I didn't see many others ripping many lips.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well at least you got the boat wet. That's more than a lot of folks can say this year.

Glad you got a few to play with. Sounds like a circus.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

It was retarded. Otter's not a bad sized pond and the better share of people wanted to rub shoulders with one another down at the state park and around the dam. Definitely a little strange. I wonder what story's been circulated around about the area near the state park and down by the dam for everyone to chance tangling lines with one another???

Anyway it was fun. 5 fish in 3 1/2 hours isn't crankin' but it wasn't bad either. I got some sun and it was a good time.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

bandman, no offense but sounds like you were one of the ones where everyone was at. They were probably saying the same thing about everyone else too.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> bandman, no offense but sounds like you were one of the ones where everyone was at. They were probably saying the same thing about everyone else too.


Nope. But you cant make a comment like it without drawing some offence.

It sounds like you were one of the fly fisherman that was being video taped freezing their gongees off for nothing?? Didn't look like you, or whomever they were stayed in the water for a long stretch ever.

I actually launched my 14ft'er (the fiberglass remains winterized) across from the State Park and trolled close by (near and around the State Park and Otter Marina) in case the wind came up. At 9 ish' things got way busy. 
I went north to stay away from everyone. There were two guys on the high knoll fishing down on the west side. There were two others down by Tamarisk, two others way further north on the west side and three guys on the east side down on a gravelish point out of the willows about a mile or so north of the State Park.
I spent the last two and a half hours away from the cluster fun, so my report about everyone else was for the first hour and a half to two hours or so until it got unbearable. If the wind would have come up, it would have been a long walk to the truck to pick up the boat. It's also possible that fishing got better for everyone after I left and went out away from the crowd.


----------

